# einkanalige Abschaltung -> Welcher Performence Level?



## stevanver (9 November 2011)

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Eine 2-kanalige Not-Halt auf F-SPS und dadurch werden 2 Schütze geschaltet. Bis dahin alles OK. Diese beiden Schütze schalten die Spannungsversorgung für die Digitale Ausgabebaugruppe ab. ist laut Siemens auch Performence Level d. hinter der Ausgabe baugruppe schaltet ein Schütz den Motor ab. Kann man so den Performence Level von d erreichen?? Beispiel im PDF.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 November 2011)

Das ist ja schon dreist, baust Siemens ein und zeichnest deine Schaltpläne auf Blöcken von Pilz 

Also ein "d" würde ich niemals für die Schaltung vergeben, da der Motor ja nur Einkanalig abgeschaltet wird.
Selbst das Einspeisen der Ausgabebaugruppe ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen, auch wenn du die Baugruppe selber
als Passives Bauelement ansehen kanst.

Siemens hat da im FAQ von Siemens gibt es einen Beitrag, wie das Sichere Einspeisen von Ausgabebaugruppen
zu realisieren ist, aber ein "d" wurde da glaube ich nie erreicht.


----------



## jora (9 November 2011)

Hi Stevanver,

eine einkanalige Abschaltung ist nach meinem Verständnis immer max. PLc, da du nur die Kat. 1 realisieren kannst, zumindest in diesem Teilsystem. Rechne das Ganze doch mal mit Sistema, PAScal oder vergleichbarem durch, schau dir auch mal in der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Tabelle K.1 an. da sind die maximalen PL´s der Kategorieen aufgezählt.
Wichtig ist noch, was mir bei deiner Beschreibung aufgefallen ist, zweikanalig Abschalten ist schön, doch du musst/solltest die Abschaltung überwachen, sonst wird dein Systembewertung auch nicht hoch. Stichwort DC.

Generell, wenn das Schütz kaum bis garnicht schaltet, kannst du mal schauen, ob du die Steuerung nach der DIN EN 62061 auslegst, die akzeptiert bei bestimmten Bauteilen auch ein einkanaliges System hoch zu bewerten.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## stevanver (9 November 2011)

Hallo ,
erst mal danke für die Antworten werde mir das alles noch mal anschauen. Siemens gibt aber den Performence Level von d an. Bei bestimmten Voraussetzungen. 
@Alex die Abschaltung wird überwacht wenn du die Schütze meinst.

Mfg Stefan


----------



## Andreas Koenig (9 November 2011)

Ausserdem müsstest Du mal anhand Deiner Einbausituation prüfen, ob Du tatsächlich einen höheren PL für den Nothalt brauchst.  
Z.B. die Maschine ist an sich schon mit trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen; Lichtvorhang etc. nach Pl=d abgesichert --> Nothalt dient dann nur noch zum Absichern äusserst selten auftretender Fälle wie Eingriff nach Manipulieren der Schutzeinrichtung. Und dann schützt er in vielen Fällen nicht vor der Verletzung, sondern dient dem Ausschalten NACH einer Verletzung. In vielen Fällen werden diese Nothalte mehr zur prozessmäßigen Absicherung z.b. bei Kollision verwendert.  Das eine Schütz kann man gut auf Kleben testen, wenn man Energie ein- und ausschaltet. Man kann unterstellen, dass das Energieeinschalten >100 mal öfter geschieht als die Anforderung von Nothalt. Bei einem entsprechend gestalteten Schütz (Dimenionierung, zwangsgeführte Kontakte etc) hast Du Kat1/PL =c , wenn Du die Testung über eine Hardware mit bekanntem Mttdf/B10 laufen hast (Rückführung ins Sicherheitsschaltgerät) , kannst Du eine Kat 2/PL=C erreichen. Das reicht in vielen Fällen wenn es keine Maschine ist, bei der der Nothalt wahrscheinlich zur Vermeidung eines  schweren Unfalles erfortderlich ist (z.B. Reaktion nach Einzug in eine offene konventionelle Zerspanungsmaschine). 

Eine Rückführung ist bei Abschalten von Ausgangsbaugruppen auch genrell anzuraten, da eine Schaltspannung auch nach Abschalten anliegen kann (Fremdeinspeisung intern/extern, wir hatten auch einen Fall da hat jemand statt der sicher geschalteten Uschalt eine UB  angeklemmt, weil immer ein Sicherungsautomat rausfiel --> ganze Ausgangsbaugruppe blieb eingeschaltet). 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Safety (9 November 2011)

Hallo, 
warum und wann wird dieser Antrieb abgeschaltet?
Wenn der auch für andere SF benötigt wird also nicht nur bei Not-Halt dann muss er dieses Sicherheitsniveau haben. In Deinem Beispiel könnte das eine Kategorie 2 sein, aber wie Andreas schon geschrieben hat 100 mal häufigere Testung wie Anforderung der SF min. ½ MTTFd vom Funktionskanal. Bei einem Not-Halt vielleicht zu erreichen aber bei verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen fast nicht möglich. 
Die Anwendung der Kategorie 2 besonders für den erforderliche Performance Level von d sehe ich sehr kritisch. Ein fehlerhafter Test muss auch zu einem sicheren Zustand führen oder abhängig von der Risikobeurteilung reicht auch eine Warnung, wobei die Warnung mit Vorsicht zu sehen ist. Also wird man auch ein Abschaltung benötigen und wo sind dann noch die Vorteile. 
Also wird es eine Kat 1 sein und damit auch max PLc wenn der Schütz als Bewährt anzusehen ist, was das bedeutet steht in der DIN En ISO 13849-2 Anhang D. 
Die eigentlichen SF sind entscheidend und wenn Du hier schon alles Aufgebaut hast dann ist es doch kein Problem die Handlung im Notfall entsprechend einzubinden da ja schon alles da ist. 

Und ob die Abschaltung der Baugruppe so PLd ist bezweifele ich auch.
Siehe Anhang.

Nochwas wo sind da Zweikanalige Not-Taster?


----------



## Profilator (9 November 2011)

Ja eine sehr interessante Fragestellung. Meine Meinung dazu:

1.  Das Beispiel auf dem Pilz-Block (smile..) KANN nur Kat 1 / PL c sein, da  das leistungschaltende Element (Schütz)
    nur einmal vorhanden  ist. Eine Kat 3 erfordert in jedem Fall 2 leistungschaltende Elemente.

2.  "ist laut Siemens auch Performence Level d." - Ein großes,  weitverbreitetes Problem, das Beispiele nur Teilschaltungen
     zeigen, quasi aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen sind. Das zeigt nur wie  Siemens meint eine Abschaltung des Potentials
    von nichtsicheren  SPS-Ausgangsbaugruppen zu realisieren die dann - und das lässt Siemens  mal ganz locker unter den
    Tisch fallen - bis MAXIMAL Kat 3 / PL d  erreichen KÖNNEN. Man darf nicht darauf reinfallen, diese Schaltung  verwenden
    und dann meinen man hätte Kat 3 erreicht. (nur weil das  oben drüber steht). Dazu gehört ja noch z.B. die 2-kanalige
     Leistungsabschaltung, siehe Pkt 1. und natürlich auch die Rückführung  der Schütze in die Logik. Auch das fehlt in den 
    Siemens  Beispielen.

3. "Siemens gibt aber den Performence Level von d an"  - siehe Pkt. 2. Ich halte es schlicht für fahrlässig solche
      Teilschaltungen zu veröffentlichen, PL d dranschreiben und fertig.  Dadurch kommt es nach meiner Meinung  
     ganz schnell zu  Fehlinterpretationen. Insbesondere von von Leuten die eh auf dem  Standpunkt stehen - na
     siehste is doch ganz einfach, schon haste  nen schönen PL ...

Darüberhinaus würde mich brennend  interessieren, wir rätseln nämlich gerade über diesen Punkt, warum  schaltet
Siemens in seinen Beispielen immer auch den Minus von den  Schützen/Relais ? Gibt es dafür einen vernünftigen
Grund, oder ist  das einfach nur der Gürtel zum Hosenträger - sprich ich schalt einfach  mal alles ab, kann ja nix
schaden.

Ich freue mich schon auf  eure Antworten bzw. Einschätzungen dazu.

.. und jetzt ist  Feierabend


----------



## Blockmove (10 November 2011)

Profilator schrieb:


> Darüberhinaus würde mich brennend  interessieren, wir rätseln nämlich gerade über diesen Punkt, warum  schaltet
> Siemens in seinen Beispielen immer auch den Minus von den  Schützen/Relais ? Gibt es dafür einen vernünftigen
> Grund, oder ist  das einfach nur der Gürtel zum Hosenträger - sprich ich schalt einfach  mal alles ab, kann ja nix
> schaden.
> ...



Plus und Minus werden abgeschaltet um die Sicherheit gegen Querschluß mit anderen Potentialen zu erhöhen.
Die meisten Beispiele im Siemens Siemens-Dokument beziehen sich auf dezentrale Perpherie und da ist es "eigentlich" klar.

Im Schaltschrank kannst du NACH EIGENEM ERMESSEN einen Fehlerausschluß machen.

Bei umfangreichen Anlagen mit mehrenen Netzteilen und entsprechend vielen Potentialen musst du extrem aufpassen. Schliesslich musst du nicht nur den Minus der Karte wegschalten, sondern auch den Minus des Aktors (Schütz, Ventil, ...)
Bei vielen Geräten (FU, NC-Verstärker) wirds schwierig, da du hier oft nur einen gemeinsamen Minus für E/A hast. Dann kannst du Koppelrelais oder Optokopplern arbeiten um deine Potentiale sicher auseinander zu halten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## stevanver (10 November 2011)

Habe gerade noch mal mit dem Fachmann gesprochen der sagte mir das ich die Ausgangskarte vernachlässigen könnte jedoch auf grund der einkanaligen Abschaltung des Motors definitiv nicht auf einen Performence Level von d kommen könnte. Jetzt werde ich wohl in meiner schaltung nachbessern müssen. Oder hat jemand noch eine andere Meinung dazu?


Mfg


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 November 2011)

Der Fachmann hat sowas von Recht. Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Profilator (10 November 2011)

Also siehe oben, ich bin mir sicher deine Schaltung ist so Kat 1 - dann kannste übrigens auch auf 
die Rückführung des Schützkontaktes verzichten. 

PL d und Kat 3 erfordern einen 2.ten Abschaltpfad.

Ich möchte aber meine Frage nach dem Minus - Abschalten von den Schützen/Relais in den Siemens
Beispielen nochmal stellen.Ist es wirklich die Sicherheit gegen Querschluß auf der Ventilzuleitung die 
damit erhöht werden soll, so ie von Blockmove erklärt. 
Sehe ich das richtig, das sich das dann in der Bewertung des CCF auswirkt, für die Kat 3 an sich aber 
nicht erforderlich ist.

Oder gibt es noch eine anderen Grund ?


----------



## Safety (10 November 2011)

stevanver schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch mal mit dem Fachmann gesprochen der sagte mir das ich die Ausgangskarte vernachlässigen könnte jedoch auf grund der einkanaligen Abschaltung des Motors definitiv nicht auf einen Performence Level von d kommen könnte. Jetzt werde ich wohl in meiner schaltung nachbessern müssen. Oder hat jemand noch eine andere Meinung dazu?
> 
> 
> Mfg


Hallo sorry wenn ich etwas deutlicher werde!
Zu den erreichbaren Kategorien und PL  lese bitte doch mal was da oben alles geschrieben wurde!
Wenn der Fachmann sagt das Du die Baugruppe vergessen kannst, dann machst Du darauf einen Fehlerausschluss diese müssen Begründet und Dokumentiert werden!
Also lasse es Dir von dem Hersteller schriftlich bestätigen, dass man bei der von Dir vorgeschlagenen Abschaltung einen Fehlerausschluss auf die SPS-Ausgangsbaugruppe machen kann, bzw. hat er ja dann bestimmt auch Schaltungsvorschläge. Dieses gehört zu Deiner Dokumentation, denn da ist eine Blackbox in der Sicherheitsfunktion von der nur der Hersteller weiß wie sie aufgebaut ist.


----------

